# DNR Press Release 4/15/20



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

*Spring turkey license update*
We know that many of you are gearing up for spring turkey season, which begins Saturday, April 18. The hunt is still on, and we hope you’ll get the opportunity to harvest a gobbler this year!

Due to the COVID-19 pandemic and recent executive orders aimed at protecting public health and safety, we are encouraging people to hunt close to home. This means that some of you may have turkey tags for areas that you won’t be traveling to this spring. The following information will help you get the tag you need for your spring turkey hunt.


If you *have already purchased and have in your possession* a 2020 spring turkey kill tag that is for an area far from home, visit Michigan.gov/HuntLocal to receive an authorization number to convert your existing tag into a Hunt 0234 tag. Hunt 0234 is a statewide hunting license valid May 1-31 for public and private lands, *except public lands in Unit ZZ* (southern Lower Peninsula). This license is valid to hunt Fort Custer military lands with permission. Fill out the website form, click the SUBMIT button and you’ll be assigned a unique confirmation number. Write this number on your current 2020 spring turkey kill tag to convert that tag into a Hunt 0234 tag. This will allow you to hunt in your chosen hunt area closer to home.
If you were successfully drawn for a spring 2020 turkey license that is a long distance from your home and you *have not already purchased* a turkey license, you don't have to purchase the license that you were awarded in the drawing. Instead, you can search for leftover licenses and easily complete a purchase online. 
All turkey hunting rules and regulations apply. Please see the 2020 Spring Turkey Digest or visit Michigan.gov/Turkey.

Thank you for your patience and support as we work to accommodate our valued customers and do our best to get you – safely – back in the woods!

*DNR COVID-19 RESPONSE:* For details on affected DNR facilities and services, visit this webpage. Follow state actions and guidelines at Michigan.gov/Coronavirus.


----------



## Feather Mucker (Nov 9, 2007)

Reply to concerns from a previous thread...

There is no 50 mile limit in travel
There is no specific definition of "local"
"Encouraging people to hunt close to home" is vague and unenforceable

Be smart, use common sense, and don't draw undo attention to yourself.

Exceeding the speed limit two hours from home at 5:30 am on Saturday with a group of buddies in full camo... not a smart idea.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I am glad they posted this, and are not following the path of fishing


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

Makes it tough for anyone living in SE Michigan that doesn’t have private land to hunt. I’ve never hunted turkeys down here and had no idea that the May hunt for public lands is still a lottery with a limited quota.


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

Uncle - FYI, both HAP and Commercial Forest are open to the public but still technically private lands. Not sure how much of either your have on that side of the state, but those lands are another option if you’re forced to buy the ZZ tag.




Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

Martian said:


> I am glad they posted this, and are not following the path of fishing


I heard she was going to ban the use of decoys and calls but hunting is still allowed

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## PQuinn (Oct 23, 2018)

I was able to call today and refund my public tag. Immediately was able to purchase a ZZ #0301 private tag. I was looking forward to hunting public but decided to stick to private only this season and not travel very far. 

The DNR made the process super smooth and the officer was super easy to deal with. Hats off to her for not being short with me as I’m sure I’m the thousandth person to call. Not to mention their phone system went down mid call and she called me back! That was after 30 min of waiting in the queue. 

All in all great service from the DNR. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## LWCClub (Oct 20, 2011)

PQuinn said:


> I was able to call today and refund my public tag. Immediately was able to purchase a ZZ #0301 private tag. I was looking forward to hunting public but decided to stick to private only this season and not travel very far.
> 
> The DNR made the process super smooth and the officer was super easy to deal with. Hats off to her for not being short with me as I’m sure I’m the thousandth person to call. Not to mention their phone system went down mid call and she called me back! That was after 30 min of waiting in the queue.
> 
> ...


I couldn’t agree more PQuinn! I called them this morning and the first words out of my mouth were “I think you’re doing a great job and I’m not going to scream at you”. You should have heard the relief in the poor lady’s voice, I thought she was going to break down. It’s been a tough few weeks for those handling licenses like it has been for all of us.
Nobody’s been through this before, there’s no playbook for it. Yet they have to put up with a bunch of people that think it won’t happen to them, shouting about how they were wronged by this situation. Meanwhile thousands lay dying in hospitals. I’m just thankful for the opportunity to hunt somewhere/anywhere right now.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

whitetail&walleye said:


> I heard she was going to ban the use of decoys and calls but hunting is still allowed
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


well, here will be my Lansing 
protest , sat , the 18th, I will be hunting turkey with dekes and calls


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Times running out to change tags. Don’t forget.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I just went to my local store and tried to buy my license. They refused to sell me one. They said it's not essential, I lost it lol. Friggen people are getting under my skin with all of this Political and virus crap. So have to go to Meijers or Wally World 25 miles away.


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

Local stores around here aren’t selling licenses either. They claim the system isn’t working but I don’t believe that to be true. 

I haven’t received any mail in several days now and have spoke to others with the same issue. One friend has a post office app on her phone and they send her pictures every morning of the new mail they have for her, yet she hasn’t gotten anything in her actual mailbox in 4 days.


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

Yankee#1 said:


> Uncle - FYI, both HAP and Commercial Forest are open to the public but still technically private lands. Not sure how much of either your have on that side of the state, but those lands are another option if you’re forced to buy the ZZ tag.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


There may be some Hap lands but they’re at least an hour away and not very abundant if I remember correctly. Commercial forest lands don’t really exist in this part of the state.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Any tips on how to purchase 0234 statewide online? It won’t allow me too and yes I have my base license. Thanks


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

I got a license tonight no problem at Walmart in Gaylord, General J. Good luck to all. And shoot him in the Lips. Was not planning this on at the rack shack due to the virus but I made it camped out in the F150, Tall Haunting partner.I would sleep in truck I don't mind.


----------

